# Sony HDR-AZ1VR bundle from Costco a good deal?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's not a bad option and is on par with other offerings out there. It's more affordable than the new GoPro.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

The biggest thing you're giving up vs. GoPro would be the insane amount of accessories available for the GP. They've really become the iPhone of the action cam market in that regard.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think I like the form factor better than the teletubby look. But with not having a screen I'm not sure if it's as good if I'm holding it and following someone down. Past experience has shown I'm pretty bad at actually pointing things at what I think they are when shooting video. This this has a much bigger field of view that what I've used.

Also, doesn't seem to have a zoom, but that's better to do in post production anyway?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you need a screen for follow cam you're doing it wrong. 

5 to 8 feet is the ideal distance you want for a fish eye lens when doing follow cam. 10 feet if you're trying to show the surrounding. Anything more and it's blown out. 

My suggestion since this has that little wrist watch, strap it on your wrist look at it while 8 feet away from the target and see if that's ideal, if not adjust as needed, then go for it. I don't even look at the screen on my real camera when I do follow cam I point it and pay attention to where the rider is going to be so I don't get landed on. 

As far as accessories go, you can find almost anything for all these little magical wands on a stick people are waving, also as mentioned no teletubby factor.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

You can find the Contour Roam for under a $100. If you just want to follow the kids and get some video that will work fine. I mount it to the side of the helmet for a follow cam, good enough for me. If I wanted to spend more money I would just go with the GoPro.

I agree with BA on the distance, that seems optimal.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

No doubt I'm doing it wrong, 40 years of being told so several times a day they can't all be wrong.

The battery life had me a little worried at only like an hour, but I just looked and they are under $10 so no biggy.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're worried about battery life in the cold slap a toe warmer on the thing so it stays warm. It keeps the battery life prolonged.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're worried about battery life in the cold slap a toe warmer on the thing so it stays warm. It keeps the battery life prolonged.


Reading the cnet review it's more a matter of the small battery size and only being 600mAh with it being so reliant on wireless communication to either the wrist or your phone. Even in summer when they reviewed it they only got a smidge over an hour out of it.

Not a huge deal. I don't think I've taken anywhere near an hours worth of video in a day.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're worried about battery life in the cold slap a toe warmer on the thing so it stays warm. It keeps the battery life prolonged.


The MacGyver tip of the day.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you need a screen for follow cam you're doing it wrong.
> 
> 5 to 8 feet is the ideal distance you want for a fish eye lens when doing follow cam. 10 feet if you're trying to show the surrounding. Anything more and it's blown out.
> 
> ...



BA is spot on on this.
you almost need to be touching subject to get it to look good.


As far as the wrist screen. I have been eying this
from removu
they have 2 models
one that has screen built in, one that takes the Gopro Touch screen backpack screen
It's on my list for purchases next year after I can see a few more reviews
I was looking for a gopro remote with a screen, I hate using the phone app with gloves












As far as camera's depends on what you are looking for. 
If you are looking for the quality, GoPro seems to hold that trophy for now, with many others looking to take on the features rather than the quality of picture.
FWIW there are many deals these days on gopro black


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I use the Oakley Snow 1.5 goggles, and they have the ability to use the screen inside the goggle for the Contour and with a developed app for the go pro as well, i used to use it with the contour, but i don't anymore, found that i lost the need for it...

Primarily i used to have my stepsons contour connected to it, and if he was riding behind me, i could see what he saw, so if he fell i knew straight away, but as he has progressed it was no longer needed.

Do i still use cameras? Yes, but i can pretty much nail the subject centre frame all the time nowadays, it is mostly practice, i would not use a monitor now although the remote for the go pro is sometimes handy as having a telly tubby on top of your head is not always easy to see if you pressed the button to start recording, missed out on that a few times... Haha

I do prefer the shape of the contour and sony over the go pro for sure, but needs must so i have both...  The contour and go pro that is...


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

The action cams sony makes are much better than that and Gopro.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Apart from cases i dont get the idea that the Sony has less accessories/mounting options than gopro. It uses a universal 1/4" tripod mount used by virtually every other camera device sold on earth. Not to mention a gopro to tripod mount adapter can be bought for like $2

Sure it doesnt have a tripod mount on the side (only the bottom), but it isnt hard to fabricate an L bracket (they even sell pre-drilled metal strips at hardware stores)

I have a JVC cam that also uses a tripod mount and have never thought "oh that accessory looks dope but wont fit my camera"...


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I prefer the sony over the gopro any day. Form factor is key.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I am a contour owner. I agree 100% with the teletubbie reference.

The last trip I took to Colorado, the guy I ride with borrowed a go pro 4 silver.

I don't find the quality to be much different But the phone apps for editing the footage are pretty bad ass.


----------

